# Theodorus VanderGroe on God’s justice and the wicked in hell continuing to sin



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 21, 2020)

... However, due to His holiness and spotless righteousness, God will not only punish sin temporally, but also eternally. He is an eternally living and unchangeable God, and thus if the sinner is not converted during this life, he will eternally and unchangeably remain God’s enemy and will continue to sin against Him.

God must therefore of necessity continue to punish the sinner as being His enemy eternally, doing so with the most severe punishments and judgments in soul and body. ...

For more, see Theodorus VanderGroe on God’s justice and the wicked in hell continuing to sin.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jan 21, 2020)

Does severity increase with accumulation of sin? That is, as they sin in hell do the torments worsen?


----------



## earl40 (Jan 21, 2020)

RPEphesian said:


> Does severity increase with accumulation of sin? That is, as they sin in hell do the torments worsen?



If God is just, then the obvious answer is yes.


----------

